# Chisel honing guide build



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

I glued two paint stirrers together to make a 1 1/2 by 1/2. 

After it was, I cut off a 3 1/2" long piece for the base.

Then I used a 1/4" router bit and made a 5/16" groove all the way across, and two shorter 1/4" grooves. 

Then I ground down two carriage bolts so they were 1/4" wide.

Then I made the wheel assembly using a 5/16" bolt, a couple of 1/4" washers and 2 skate board bearings.

Then I drilled 1/4" holes in the base and put the carriage bolts and wheel assembly together.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Then it was time to work on the clamping mechanism, I glued a small piece to the base dead square as a reference for the blade.

Then I took another 3 1/2" piece of the stock and used the base to drill matching holes in the top. I made these a tad larger so there would be some play to make them slide up and down more easily and conform to the angle of the chisel.

I glued another piece paint stirrer to the top after cutting it short enough to allow clearance for the reference blok put on the base.

To keep the axel from falling out, I put a little screw with a washer in the base to hold it in.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Awesome Chris, I'm just now starting mine lol, my Son came up for the weekend. You do good work sir.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

BRAVOGOLFTANGO said:


> Awesome Chris, I'm just now starting mine lol, my Son came up for the weekend. You do good work sir.


Thanks! 

I think this is FIRST time I have ever actually designed the entire thing using SketchUp, and then built it exactly as I designed it.

Usually I sketchup about 1/2 of it and then I hit a problem I hadn't thought about during the build.

PS - my son is at college, and even when he does come, he either stays up all hours and sleeps till 3pm


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I think this is FIRST time I have ever actually designed the entire thing using SketchUp, and then built it exactly as I designed it.
> 
> ...


I've tried my darndest to come back and do as-built drawing modifications once a project is complete. But I will say so far at least except for my Son's rocking chair, I have not had to change, rather built exactly as Sketchup was done. That's a good feeling to build to spec and it work.

I just now, literally am printing the drawings and maybe start in the morning (off tomorrow).


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Bret, do you use sketchup, and if so, how do you print it?


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> Bret, do you use sketchup, and if so, how do you print it?


Absolutely, been using it for about 3 months now, not as proficient as I'd like to be yet, but getting there.

I print to our inkjet wirelessly, or my work printer sometimes, so it's fully compatible with most printers (that I know of at least).

Sometimes I'll get a wierd micro print waste of page though, so I started using PowerPoint and it's spot on whatever angle I choose without any nonsense, nice thing about Ppoint is you automatically get a landscape print which is what I primarily use. I literally print-screen (same thing as Ctrl-C) from Sketchy, Alt-Tab (fast switch) to Ppoint and Ctrl-V (paste) while on the Ppoint software, it auto centers and if you choose you can grab a couple corners to fit the page completely (seldom need to).


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

Just thought I'd let you know you can set up your SketchUp output by clicking on the printer properties tab when you select Print. If you download Cute PDF from CutePDF - The free PDF Converter, Convert to PDF for free, Free PDF Utilities. you can print directly to pdf. It's a freebie.


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

BTW, Neat sharpener build. I think I'll do one myself!


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Bravo, thanks. I was curious if you did something to print it in the actual dimensions or just as a reference. I usually just run back and forth. There is a way to print it 1:1 size, but it is a pain to get it right.

Bingo, thanks. That PDF maker looks like it would be useful.


----------



## tashammer (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks very much Chris. Love it and can use it.
May your nails never bend and your hammer face remain clean
Tom


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

tashammer said:


> Thanks very much Chris. Love it and can use it.
> May your nails never bend and your hammer face remain clean
> Tom



Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Peter Harrison45 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Chris , good work ingenius build, it might pay to check out http://www.ibuildit.ca/Workshop Projects/Jigs/ and see how he achieves proper angles for honing


----------

